# Car hire in cyprus



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there i was wondering if anyone could recommend a good car hire company in Cyprus. My boyfriend and i will be arriving in Cyprus in 5weeks time.We are going for job interviews and to look around the island.We will be staying in Kissonerga for 6days.
Also we are flying out of Ercan airport in the North.What is the best way to get there??

Thanks-Pauline


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

F1chick said:


> Hi there i was wondering if anyone could recommend a good car hire company in Cyprus. My boyfriend and i will be arriving in Cyprus in 5weeks time.We are going for job interviews and to look around the island.We will be staying in Kissonerga for 6days.
> Also we are flying out of Ercan airport in the North.What is the best way to get there??
> 
> Thanks-Pauline


Leo Opsimos car rentals are a very reliable and friendly company who are based very close to Kissonerga.

tel 00357 26273161

He's a really nice guy and will have a car waiting for at the airport if you are flying into Paphos.
As for how to get to Ercan airport I think the only way would be a taxi to Nicosia and then another taxi from the border to the airport. 

regards Veronica

regards Veronica


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for that.yes i heard that was the only way to ercan but thought id double check with you (locals)
cheers Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Bear in mind that taxis here are quite expensive so if you are flying to Ercan for the price you have to figure out the cost of a taxi ride back and forth to Paphos. I know when we called for a cab to the Larnaca airport from Nicosia we were quoted eu45 so I would assume Paphos to be over 100 each way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Bear in mind that taxis here are quite expensive so if you are flying to Ercan for the price you have to figure out the cost of a taxi ride back and forth to Paphos. I know when we called for a cab to the Larnaca airport from Nicosia we were quoted eu45 so I would assume Paphos to be over 100 each way.


there is a regular bus service from Paphos to Limassol and a taxi from Limassol should not be too expensive.
Also I would imagine that there will be buses from limassol to Nicosia.
The other way would be to ask the car hire company how much they would charge to collect their car from Nicosia if you drove to the border.
The one thing this is certain is that taxis and buses from the South will not cross over the border.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> there is a regular bus service from Paphos to Limassol and a taxi from Limassol should not be too expensive.
> Also I would imagine that there will be buses from limassol to Nicosia.
> The other way would be to ask the car hire company how much they would charge to collect their car from Nicosia if you drove to the border.
> The one thing this is certain is that taxis and buses from the South will not cross over the border.


yeah i know buses wont cross the border. Have seen a few quotes for taxis to ercan.We only need one way as flying into Paphos and out of Ercan to istanbul 

Thanks for your help guys am sure we will sort it out


----------

